# Tips for cleaning a VW GTI Engine bay



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello fellow detailiers :wave:

I just got my wife a MK5 Golf GTI and was needing some advise / tips to giving it a good clean.
Any advise on what to avoid?
What to cover up?

Cheers guys


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Just don't get over exuberant with the pressure washer. When i do mine (Skoda Octavia vRS so same engine although mine is the newer TSi) I do the following

Spray with Poorboys All Purpose cleaner and degreaser. 
Agitate it with a small brush (paint brush or pastry brush will suffice)
Carefully rinse off with quick short blasts from the pressure washer (1-2 secs).
Dry off with a micro fibre cloth
Protect with Aerospace 303

As long as you keep away from the fuse box and don't have prolonged use of the PW then you should be fine:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

vRS Carl said:


> Just don't get over exuberant with the pressure washer. When i do mine (Skoda Octavia vRS so same engine although mine is the newer TSi) I do the following
> 
> Spray with Poorboys All Purpose cleaner and degreaser.
> Agitate it with a small brush (paint brush or pastry brush will suffice)
> ...


Thanks mate

Where is the fuse box in these engines?

Sorry, never been in these engines before,I do my BM engine all the time, I was more worried about the Turbo & ECU in the Golf


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

guy's use plenty of DW40


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

oh and cover up electrics and air filters ect with plastic bags,foil or cling film


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

The fuse box is the top right hand corner next to the battery


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

suspal said:


> guy's use plenty of DW40


WD40


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

On my GTI i just cover up the alternator and try to stay away from the fuse box as Carl already mentioned. Engines are pretty bulletproof so you don't have to worry much


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Demetri said:


> Hello fellow detailiers :wave:
> 
> I just got my wife a MK5 Golf GTI and was needing some advise / tips to giving it a good clean.
> Any advise on what to avoid?
> ...


Dude!

When I had my Mk V GTi I ended up with VW Assist out a few days after cleaning the engine bay.

It was because water will sit in either number 1 or number 4 cylinder and damage the coil pack. They replaced mine under warranty but just be careful :thumb:

What colour did you get?

Hope all is well with you.

ATB

Johnny


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

suspal said:


> oh and cover up electrics and air filters ect with plastic bags,foil or cling film


Great advice along with the WD40 worked well for me in the past


----------



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a Passat 1,9tdi fra 2006 and a small 1,0suzuki engine that is both cleaned and sealed as below.

I always turn on the engine, when cleaning, that way water will not be sitting too close to the engine, I use a Permanon diluted apc/wheel cleaner, agitate and rinse with water hose, then seal everthing with a Permanon Sealer, either CarSS or Aircraft version. Then rinse off afterwords and dry with a Mf if needed.
I never had any issues or problems with my engines and they looks great longer...


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Dude!
> 
> When I had my Mk V GTi I ended up with VW Assist out a few days after cleaning the engine bay.
> 
> ...


How you doin Johnny

Hope you had a great new year!!

I got her a 2005 Midnight Black GTI with full leather not a bady looking motor mate :thumb:


----------



## yoyo59 (Nov 8, 2009)

I used CG bug remover in the engine bay.. then pressure washed off.. I used foil over the important bits then a carry bag over them, it didn't turn out well..
I think it's due to the CG bug remover didn't work well.. so i'll be getting Surfex HD with some brushes and use my 303 which has never been used for over 6 months lol..


----------

